#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  BS ISO 22301-2019 Security and resilience - Business continuity management systems

## abraxas

Comrades, whoever occupies the BS ISO 22301-2019 Security and resilience - Business continuity management systems standard, I leave it at your disposal here.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Greetings.See More: BS ISO 22301-2019 Security and resilience - Business continuity management systems

----------


## arnel_ado

Thanks.

----------


## micaziv

Thank you abraxas!

----------

